# Epson Scanner Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren? *Hilfe*



## Jackass1291 (24. August 2008)

*Epson Scanner Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren? *Hilfe**

Hi Community, 

seit 3 Tagen habe ich einen Epson Stylus 7450.

Das Gerät funktioniert super, bis auf den Scanner.

Ich kann den Treiber einfach nicht installieren, denn nach der Hälfte der Installation bricht die Installation ab, da eine Datei angeblich nicht vorhanden ist   .

Ich nutze Windows XP 32BIT.

Weder der Treiber auf der Epson Website als auch der Treiber der CD gehen nicht.

Könnt ihr mir eventuell helfen?


----------



## cbw249 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Epson Scanner Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren? *Hilfe**

versuch mal die Treiber manuell über den Geräte Manager zu installieren und danach erst die Software.


----------



## Jackass1291 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Epson Scanner Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren? *Hilfe**

Natürlich hat es funktioniert, leider hab ich im "eifer des Gefechts" diese Option vergessen...

Danke


----------



## cbw249 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Epson Scanner Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren? *Hilfe**



			
				Jackass1291 am 24.08.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hat es funktioniert, leider hab ich im "eifer des Gefechts" diese Option vergessen...
> 
> Danke




bitte


----------

